# R10 vs Samsung SIR-S4080R



## fischproduction (Mar 6, 2002)

I had DirecTV send me a new unit to replace my R10, which has hard rive issues.
I received the Samsung SIR-S4080R.

How does that compare to the R10?
Before I open the box I wanted to check with you guys to see that I wasn't given a unit of lesser value......

Thanks in Advance.
Al


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 4, 2005)

In my opinion the Samsung is a great unit. I have had 2 of them for a year now with no trouble (knock on wood). :up:


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice thing about the Samsung is you can hack it and use the networking features available to the standalone Tivo units.


----------



## vigfoot (Dec 1, 2003)

consider yourself lucky!


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

A related question - are the discontinued RCA branded Tivo's the same version (ie: more hackable) as these Samsung units, or are they closer to the R10's?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They are the same, at least the 40 is (AFAIK, the 39 is a pre-rid, and there is/was card issues with re-rid DVRs).


----------



## anp (Jul 10, 2005)

How does one do this?? teach me please.



Dkerr24 said:


> Nice thing about the Samsung is you can hack it and use the networking features available to the standalone Tivo units.


or at least, how can I use my standalone Tivo to control the Samsung DirecTV box??


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

See the underground for zipper

Yuo cannot/don't want to use a DVR as a receiver fro a standalone. You need to get a straight recevier for that.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

The best thing about the Samsung DirecTiVos? They use Phillips-head screws, and not Torx ones.  

I quickly replaced the Torx screws on the refurbished Philips (that I got with "DVR4ME") with hard-disk screws. A couple took quite a bit of effort to remove, as the heads were stripped.


----------



## djdanska (Sep 30, 2004)

Im pretty sure it's a "rid" unit. Back when i had my samsung tivo, it was pretty important. Im told its not so much anymore.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> I quickly replaced the Torx screws on the refurbished Philips (that I got with "DVR4ME") with hard-disk screws. A couple took quite a bit of effort to remove, as the heads were stripped.


Why did you stop at Philips heads? Why didn't you "go for the gold" and put in straight-slot screws?  After all, aren't Torx and Philips head screws part of the _great communist conspiracy_? (An old-timer radio repairman tried to convince me that until the communists had infiltrated the USA that nothing used Philips-head screws.)

I'm in the Torx screws are OK by me camp, BTW, so I guess I'm a commie pinko!


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

List of hackable S2 DTivo models.

The Zipper method, and the features it will bring to your box.


----------



## jjn (Jan 10, 2006)

Keep It!!!
Same thing happened to me. The R10 I bought at CC in Jan would lock up and not show
live TV, it would show recordings.
Had to reboot to get it back. After the 4th time I called dtv and the sent me a replacement, "Samsung 4080". Already had another and it has worked great (no hacks yet).
Zipper'ed the replacement with a 200gb maxtor from Fry's. Networked with a Netgear FA120. All is good, got TWP!!!
This site is just "GREAT" thanks to ALL.
Now if I could just find a wireless adapter that would work.


----------



## anp (Jul 10, 2005)

Why isn't is possible/why would I not want to do it?
I'm assuming that with the zipper I still wouldn't be able to schedule my shows from the internet from the tivo web site. I happen to have the directv tivo reciever, not a straight receiver.



classicsat said:


> See the underground for zipper
> 
> Yuo cannot/don't want to use a DVR as a receiver fro a standalone. You need to get a straight recevier for that.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

anp said:


> I'm assuming that with the zipper I still wouldn't be able to schedule my shows from the internet from the tivo web site. I happen to have the directv tivo reciever, not a straight receiver.


You don't really need to use the Tivo website for scheduling on your Zippered DTivo... read on.

Using info from these forums I now have secure remote access to my TivoWebPlus, thus I can get straight to my DTivo securely from the internet. Having this kind of access is absolutely great!

If you used the Tivo site, you'd not be able to record something that was occurring before the Tivo does its daily 'phone home'; with remote access direct to the box you can setup a recording minutes before it will begin. You also won't be able to use tv.yahoo.com to sked your recordings, but big whoop-tee-do, you will have direct access to all funtions via secure access to your box, not just scheduling recordings.

In these forums, try doing *+remote +access* as a search term, *Titles only* search and you will dig up lots of info.

I actually run an old junker PC as a webserver (Apache) and have it configured so that I can access all 3 of my home DTivos, but that's a bit more work than just accessing a single DTivo.

I found this topic to be fairly useful.

One key thing is being able to use a DNS service such as DynDNS (it's free for what you want to do in this situation) that will always associate a name with whatever IP address your provider has handed out during your last connection to the internet. Thus, if you drop/reconnect your home internet connection, the DynDNS server gets your current IP address and binds it to your IP name - thus, you can always reach your home network via a consistent URL http://somename.somedomain.sometld (you get to select a name and choose from a variety of domains when you register).

In my case, I have a Linksys router that has the DynDNS support built right in, so when my DSL drops/connects (almost never occurs) DynDNS server gets updated with my address.


----------



## Kevin R. Jones (Jun 22, 2006)

Sombody gave me one of these Samsung SIR S4080R dvr recievers and wanted to know if it was possible to do anything with it, such as hack it. I would like to get free tv and a satelite dish. Need help, dont know where to start.

Thanks, Richard


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Kevin R. Jones said:


> Sombody gave me one of these Samsung SIR S4080R dvr recievers and wanted to know if it was possible to do anything with it, such as hack it. I would like to get free tv and a satelite dish. Need help, dont know where to start.
> 
> Thanks, Richard


Kevin: Look above in this same thread for links to the questions you asked.


----------



## Ben Lankheet (Jun 2, 2008)

I have Samsung SIR4040R that is beginning to fail (hard drive or power supply). Four years old. I understand that DirectTV is moving away from TIVO and refurbished units are the only way to get HD and the TIVO operating system. I wanted to be sure that is true. Without going into the details (MEG4 VER MEG2). R10 vs R15 comparisons are confusing, and the R15 menus (DirectTV) are less then perfect, the (R10) Tivo works much better.

I want a High Def Tivo combined with a DirectTV (in one unit) Are they out there, new or refurbished? I know that DirectTV is pretty much committed to the R15 software going forward.

I like my Samsung 4040R. (R10) Do I try to buy a refurbished one from Weeknees or upgrade mine with a new power supply and hard drive? I understand the 4040 has the ability to receive MEG2, but not MEG4 but still gives pretty good HD in MEG2.

Is anyone else facing this dilema? Is Samsung the brand to stick with? BTW, what does the "R" stand for in the 4040R Samsung?

Comments and opinions are welcome

Ben


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Ben Lankheet said:


> I have Samsung SIR4040R that is beginning to fail (hard drive or power supply). Four years old. I understand that DirectTV is moving away from TIVO and refurbished units are the only way to get HD and the TIVO operating system. I wanted to be sure that is true. Without going into the details (MEG4 VER MEG2). R10 vs R15 comparisons are confusing, and the R15 menus (DirectTV) are less then perfect, the (R10) Tivo works much better.
> 
> I want a High Def Tivo combined with a DirectTV (in one unit) Are they out there, new or refurbished? I know that DirectTV is pretty much committed to the R15 software going forward.
> 
> ...


Ben, first of all, welcome to the forum.

Secondly, you really need to start with some basics here.

You are not getting "pretty good HD" from a Samsung 4040R because it is a standard def unit. You are not getting hi-def from it at all.

The only hi-def DVR's currently offered by Directv are their own brand. I'm not familiar with them.

You do noeed to know what MPEG4 is because when Directv fully adopts it an MPEG2 hi-def unit will become useless.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There are no new HD DirecTV TiVos. They (HR10-250) are only available used (with usual caveats regarding used DirecTV gear), plus will only get the MPEG2 HD channels.

The Samsung 4040R is not an R10, but it does the exact same thing, except has the added benefit of being hackable without a PROM mod.

It is the good old 3-way paradox, (good, fast, cheap; pick two), but with the choices being DirecTV, TiVo, and current HD channels DVRed in HD; pick two.


----------



## slemay (Jan 4, 2007)

Are the IR codes the same between the R10 and the SIR-S4080R??? I'm replacing an R10 with an SIR-S4080R and want to know if I need to reprogram my universal remote. Thanks.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

As long as you are using the same remote code address on both receivers, you won't need to reprog...


----------



## slemay (Jan 4, 2007)

That's awesome - thanks!!


----------



## Confer1 (Feb 25, 2010)

The best thing about the Samsung DirecTiVos? They use Phillips-head screws, and not Torx ones.I quickly replaced the Torx screws on the refurbished Philips (that I got with "DVR4ME") with hard-disk screws. A couple took quite a bit of effort to remove, as the heads were stripped.


----------

